#  Chat Ecke >   Frohe Ostern >

## lamblie

Hallo an alle
Ichwünsche allen ein frohes Osterfest ,auch an diejenigen die Arbeiten müssen(ich auch).Lasst es euch gut gehen.
Gruss Gerda

----------


## Obelix1962

@lamblie 
auch Dir schöne Osterfeiertage und viel Sonnschein fürs Herz

----------


## lucy230279

hallo ihr zwei 
und an alle anderen user dieses forums. 
ich wünsche euch auch superschöne ostern, erholt euch!! 
ich bin arbeiten       
und räum die bude aus

----------


## Küken

ICh wünsche uns allen das der Osterhase uns wieder etwas mehr Frieden und Ruhe ins Forum bringt....

----------


## Brava

Ich wünsche euch allen auch schöne Ostern

----------


## urologiker

*miteinstimm*  :Smiley:

----------


## Patientenschubser

Auch von mir noch mal Frohe Ostern schönes Wetter und viele bunte Eier... 
Gruß Schubser

----------


## Caro

Daaa hab ich doch glatt weg mal eine Frage.
Habt Ihr zu Haus eigentlich soetwas wie Ostertraditionen?
So eine Art Ritual zu jedem Osterfest?

----------


## Patientenschubser

Ja haben wir, 
lange schlafen (wenn möglich) 
Geschenke suchen (hoffentlich alle)
gut Essen (das bestimmt)
Familienleben geniessen (sehr sicher) 
Gruß Schubser

----------


## StarBuG

Ich hab mir mal erlaubt, ein paar Beiträge zu löschen, da die sowas von nicht hier hingehört haben  :Zwinker:  
Ich wünsche euch auch allen ein gesegnetes Osterfest, strahlenden Sonnenschein, viel Gesundheit und genießt die Feiertage  
Liebe Grüße 
Michael

----------


## Smurf

Frohe Ostern auch vom Smurf

----------


## Leonessa

Hallo Caro! 
Die einzige Ostertradition die ich von meiner Familie mitbekommen habe ist eigentlich, wenn man zu Ostern was verschenkt, dann bitte nicht so, sondern verstecken! :k_tongue_1: 
Und seit wir nicht mehr bei unseren Eltern in der Nähe wohnen- mit denen früher natürlich immer gefeiert wurde- machen wir das gern mit Freunden. Morgen ist ein Spieleabend mit einem befreundeten Ehepaar und deren zwei Jungs angesagt. Freu mich schon total!
Es gibt auch nichts schöneres als Ostersonntag anderen Familienmitgleider beim Verzweifelten suchen von Schokoeiern zu zu schauen!!! :laughter01:  
Ich wünsche euch allen frohe Ostern! 
Liebe Grüße Julia

----------


## Caro

Hallo Julia 
Ostern ist bei uns das Osterfeuer fester Bestandteil.
Ich mag den Brauch und das schöne hier auf dem Dorf ist das dies wegen Mangels Gelegenheit kein Saufgelage wird.
Alle sind einfach nur fröhlich :-) 
Geschenke zum Osterfest schaffte ich mit der Gründung einer eigenen Familie ab.
Es ging mir auf den Keks das neben Weihnachten auch Ostern einfach nur noch ein "Geschenke-Fest" wurde.
Es gibt für jeden ein kleines Osternest und ansonsten ist die Osterzeit einfach nur Familienzeit. 
Da haben alle am meissten von weil Familienzeit einfach nicht bezahlbar ist.

----------


## Leonessa

Hallo Caro! 
Teure Geschenke gibt es im meiner Familie zu Ostern garnicht- gab es auch nie. Aber ein paar leckere Schoko-Ostereier oder ne Kleinigkeit, die man vor kurzem sowieso für jemanden im Laden entdeckt hatte verstecke ich schon gerne.
Ich will auch nix bekommen zu Ostern, Geldausgeberei zu den Festen nur um geschenkt zu haben finde ich auch schrecklich! Ich bastel oder male da lieber was. Mit selberbemalten Tassen und Tellern kann man auch besser erfreuen, als mit selbergekauftem! 
Liebe Grüße Julia

----------


## Julchen

hallo!
Bei uns gibt es wie bei Caro die Tradition des Osterfeuers. Das ist immer sehr nett, Bekannte und Freunde dort zu treffen, ein Pläuschen zu halten, wer will kann etwas trinken und essen (ist auf dem Sportplatz mit entsprechenden Örtlichkeiten).  
Vor ein paar Jahren suchten wir mit unserem Sohn Ostereier, in den letzten Jahren haben wir das eingestellt (Sohn ist 22 Jahre) und wir stellen nur noch einen Teller mit diversen, besonders leckeren Süßigkeiten zu Ostern auf.  
Wenn uns danach ist, gehen wir an Ostern in die Kirche. 
Schöne Grüße
Julchen  :Smiley:

----------


## Teetante

Ich habe den alten Thread mal hochgeholt, damit wir nicht jedes Jahr einen neuen für Ostern machen müssen. Auch wenn einige von den Vorschreibern nicht mehr aktiv mitmischen, denke ich mal, können wir hier nahtlos anschließen. 
Ich wünsch Euch allen ein schönes Osterfest, viele bunte Ostereier, viel Freude mit Euren Familien und/oder Freunden. 
Wir fahren morgen nach HH und kommen Ostersonntag wieder.    :Egg Painting:   :Ostern0015:   :Easter Eggs:  
Liebe Grüße, Andrea

----------


## Kira

Hallo war schon lange nicht mehr hier wünsche allen eine frohes Osterfest, schönes Wetter und vorallem Gesundheit.
Na dann viel Spaß in HH Teetante ich fahre zu meinen Schwiegereltern habe ab morgen bis nächste Woche Dienstag frei das kommt selten vor das ich über die  Feiertage so lange frei habe da die Patieten immer versorgt werden wollen. Ich genisse es da danach wieder eine schwere Zeit für mich kommt.  
Wünsche allen noch einen schönen Tag 
Grüß 
Kira  :Easter Eggs:

----------


## lucy230279

ich wünsch euch auch frohe ostern.
muss samstag auch arbeiten :embarrassed_cut:

----------


## sun

Hallo" 
Ich wünsche euch auch allen frohe Ostern.  
Genießt das verlängerte Wochenende.  
Ich habe heute auch bis halb sieben gearbeitet. Überstunden. Aber macht nichts. Dafür habe ich Dienstag und Mittwoch auch noch frei und gehe erst wieder am Donnerstag arbeiten.  
Wir fahren morgen früh hin die Therme. Montag oder dienstag dann wieder heim. Mittwoch habe ich dann meine Neurourologische Untersuchungen.  
Ich freu mich schon, so habe ich meinen Schatz mal für mich alleine eine verlängertes Wochenende. Was ich hoffe das es mir von den Schmerzen her geht. Habe heute auch noch eine Dipidolor Spritze bekommen, jetzt gerade. Ich hoffe es. also drückt mir mal die Daumen.  
Die die arbeiten müssen, denkt euch nichts. Und schatu das ihr es rum bekommt. Ich denke fest an euch, so vergeht die Zeit dann vielleicht schneller.  
Also bis bald.

----------


## Brava

Auch von mir allen ein frohes Osterfest

----------


## Sunflowers



----------


## Küken

Ich wünsch euch auch frohe Ostern, erholsame Feiertage und den Kranken ein bisschen mehr Gesundheit,  
Lg küken, die momentan wieder immunsuppressiva bekommt.

----------


## Muschel

Hi zusammen,  
wenn es auch noch ein wenig früh ist, wünsch ich Euch trotzdem schon mal frohe Ostern  :Bunny Face: , viel Sonnenschein, bunte Ostereier und viel Spaß bei allem, was Ihr an den 4 Tagen so macht.  :Easter Eggs:  
Wir fahren Karfreitag für eine Woche an die Ostsee und hoffen, daß die Sonne sich blicken läßt. 
Nach dem Streß arbeitstechnisch und auch privat der letzten Wochen kriechen mein Mann und ich auf dem Zahnfleisch und haben für die Ostsee einfach nur Sport (ich laufe auch wieder *freu*), lange Spaziergänge, Sauna, Lesen und Erholen geplant. 
Städtetouren sind eigentlich nicht geplant, aber das ist ja auch alles eine Sache des Wetters.  
Bis die Tage, liebe Grüße, Andrea   :Ostern0021:

----------


## Sylvia

:Bunny Face: Hallo, auch von mir schöne Ostern und bleibt Gesund !!!!!!
Lg. Sylvi

----------


## StarBuG

Frohe Ostern euch allen

----------


## urologiker

> Frohe Ostern euch allen

 da schließe ich mich dem Scheff mal an  :Zwinker:  
Genießt freie Tage! 
logiker

----------


## Brava

Frohe Ostern euch allen

----------

